# Java + iPod



## Stigma (4. Dezember 2007)

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee Java-Applikationen oder Java-Applets für den iPod Touch zu schreiben?
Ich selber besitze drei dieser Dinger und der neue Touch ist fantastisch, hinsichtlich der Leistung!

In ihm steckt ein 667 MHz-Prozessor, der für kleine Anwendungen völlig ausreicht. Speicher und Grafikchip sind OK. Soweit ich weiß ist im iTouch keine Java-Unterstützung vorhanden also keine JVM, was natürlich doof ist.


----------



## Stigma (4. Dezember 2007)

Diese Teile sind toll allerdings werden sie nur sehr gut von Apple in Kalifornien gepuscht. 
Das Marketing mit dem verrückten und zugleich Sportlichen auftreten überzeugt. Das soll kein Meinungsaustausch über Apple und die i--- Geräte sein. Sachlich und nicht Objektiv denn heute in 3 Jahren kann ich euch sagen wird Apple Marktführer im Bereich Palm, MP4 Playern … sein.
Wenn Ihr euch anschaut was die Firma vorhat und auch umsetzen wird, dann bleibt euch die Spucke weg.


----------



## Oliver Gierke (4. Dezember 2007)

> Soweit ich weiß ist im iTouch keine Java-Unterstützung vorhanden also keine JVM, was natürlich doof ist.



Hm... und wie willst du unter diesem Umstand Java Anwendungen dafür schreiben? Soweit ich weis wird das SDK fürs iPhone (und damit wahrscheinlich auch für den Touch) eher ne mischung aus JavaScript und XML... Steve Jobs hat auf die Frage nach Java auf dem iPhone mit "Java is dead" geantwortet... Das fehlende JDK 6 auf Leopard spricht auch eine recht deutliche Sprache, das Apple Java nicht sonderlich positiv gegenübersteht.

Gruß
Ollie


----------

